# Format Cannot Run because the volume is in use by another process



## markma87pr (Apr 25, 2009)

I am attempting to to a clean install of XP Pro. I boot up into safe mode with command prompt, type format c: and enter, receive message WARNING, ALL DATA ON NON-REMOVABLE DISK DRIVE C: WILL BE LOST! Proceed with format? Y/N 
I enter Y then receive this message:
Format cannot run because the volume is in use by another process. Format may run if the volume is dismounted first. ALL OPENED HANDLES TO THIS VOLLUME WOULD THEN BE INVALID. Would you like to force a dismount on this volume? Y/N
I enter Y and get the following message: Cannot lock the drive. The volume is still in use.
It then returns to the following prompt:
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>

How do I proceed to simply wipe the hard drive clean (reformat) so that I can reinstall Windows XP? 
Thanks


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

You don't need to go into Safe mode to load XP.
Place the Xp cd in the drive. Boot, if the Xp install comes up just follow the screen prompts. If it doesn't come up then reboot and press the Del key.( If you look at the screen as the boot starts it will tell you to press a key for setup , often the DEL key otherwise an F key) this takes you into the Bios. Move the cursor down and select the second line( usually) and look for 1st boot, select it and press the Page down key until the line reads CD. press F10 and reboot. When you get to the Partition page select delete the partition after which select partition all the drive. Just read the screen prompts and you'll be good!
NB. there are variations to all the above, but this should give you an idea.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

This is a good guide to performing a clean install:

http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/cleanxpinstall.html


----------

